
OwnCloud “most secure open source file sync and share” - jospoortvliet
https://statuscode.ch/2015/09/ownCloud-security-development-over-the-years/
======
jospoortvliet
Lukas also gave a talk about security at the conf:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUMsPppwIH4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUMsPppwIH4)

